# G4/Tech TV (The Good Days)



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2022)

When I was growing up I only needed 3 channels: Cartoon Network, MTV, and G4TV.

For any of you born in 2000, you might have either missed it or have a fuzzy memory of it. It had a bit of a troubled merger in the very early 2000's but the channel peaked at around 2004-2007. I think G4 was definitely a big part of cultivating my entertainment interests, but it seemed so short lived. It wasn't just what games it introduced me to, but it was really unashamed of the subcultures and niche aesthetics of the time period. It didn't immediately try to sand off and sanitize what made it appealing to the target demographic. Really liked it's vibe. It had a very good visual language and great music for segways, titles, outros, and bumps. I loved it's branding for the time. I do really mean I loved the _entire _network.

Let's talk about it for those who grew up with it.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 6, 2022)

oh yeah it started so good and had alot of good info on thingsm plus with alot of gaming themese did help show some games maybe noone would have seen, i'm still a bit sad it died under the heel of corperate ceo's not knowing  a damn thing


----------

